# Tecumseh model 1574B point gap setting



## grichf (Dec 3, 2012)

I am looking for the point gap setting for a Tecumseh model 1574B 2 cycle engine.
It is used in a Toro model 31506 snow thrower.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to a service manual that will come in handy.The general rule of thumb is 10-20-30.The coil to flywheel gap is .010,the ignition point gap is .020 and the spark plug gap is .030.
Hope this helps.

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hello and Welcome to Hobby Talk.Here is a link to a service manual that will come in handy.The general rule of thumb is 10-20-30.The coil to flywheel gap is .010,the ignition point gap is .020 and the spark plug gap is .030.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumseh2cyclemanual1994.pdf


READ THE MANUAL as supplied by the Marine. A few (VERY few) old Tec. 2-strokes had a 0.030" coil gap.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

paulr44 said:


> READ THE MANUAL as supplied by the Marine. A few (VERY few) old Tec. 2-strokes had a 0.030" coil gap.


Hey Paul,welcome back,been a long time since we heard from you.I hope Sandy didn't cause to much damage in your area.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

usmcgrunt said:


> Hey Paul,welcome back,been a long time since we heard from you.I hope Sandy didn't cause to much damage in your area.


Sandy...not my house, not my work, but a lot of trees down all around. All 6 directions into work were blocked at first. Power at work out 9 days, we have a backup 20kw gen and home was only out 3 days (had 4kw genset). Jersey shore (google Seaside Heights or Mantolokin), Staten Island, cities in northern NJ got hit bad. Many homes, businesses, docks, piers, gone. Not just moved down the road a piece, but gone from existance. Thanks for asking. Yes, been awhile. Wintertime I free up a bit and can contribute.


----------



## DRslots (Oct 19, 2012)

.020 is the point gap


----------

